# argh, it happened



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

They totally destroy goldfish, but while buying a new set of feeders today, my LFS chanced upon having $1 giant danios. Normally I always see Giants as $2, so I figured I'd get one.

Everyone says they're fast, so I figured he would put up a good chase, which is something I always seek ( large goldfish are slow as hell and get torn apart piece-by-piece starting from the moment they hit the water, rosy red minnows are a lot faster but they always get nailed within 20 mins of having them in the tank, because they're so slender and bite-sized). I've also used Zebra danios a few times, they're identical to minnows in all respects except they cost more.

But this 1.5" Giant Danio I got is almost as massive as a goldfish of similar length, and seemed to move pretty damned fast as well.

So I threw him in the tank, while simultaneously praying he wouldn't get chomped the minute he touched the surface. He definitely didn't get hit.... THE m**********r MOVES LIKE GREASED LIGHTNING!!! My 3" Texas and 2" Venustus, who are my Large Fish Destroyers, take their shots at him... and are WAY off. By the time their jaws clamp down on where the danio _should_ be, the danio's a mile off. The danio acan run circles around both of them. Totally insane. This danio wastes the speed put forth by my other dither, a 2" tinfoil barb, who is always missing a few scales.

I intended for the danio to be an amusing chase, but holy crap there is no way my fish will ever manage to to even _touch_ him. He's the next permanent resident of my tank. 
Rargh


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

LOL!!!!!

Yep, them and silver dollars suck, man.

If they have the room, nothing can tire them or catch them if they last the first few minutes and know to keep their guard up.

I shouldn't say they suck tho, that was a joke. I like SD's, they kick booty, but giant danios do suck. They never stop. It's like they're on the greatest cocaine blast 24/7. They make me seasick watching them and I actually had to trade them back in because they move way too dang much. I was too stressed out watching my tank.

I hope you like them, because chances are, if given a tank big enough, they are there to stay my man.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Jor said:


> ...They never stop. It's like they're on the greatest cocaine blast 24/7. They make me seasick watching them


 my thoughts exactly


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Jor said:
> 
> 
> > ...They never stop. It's like they're on the greatest cocaine blast 24/7. They make me seasick watching them
> ...


 Yea, I don't remember if it was here, AT or AA that I mentioned it, but that's exactly what I said to bro.

I would have had a heart attack if I kept watching them.

Get some regular zebra danios or some SD's if you got the space. imo.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

SD's are expensive as hell for a broke college kid ($6.50 a pop at walmart, and those ones are only about 1" long), and aside from that I'm not really looking for dithers... just good entertaining feeder-chases

Zebra danios are identical to Rosy Reds in all respects; they get chomped down after putting up good chases (unless they hide... sometimes the little bastards will successfully hide for an hour straight, sitting still as logs under some piece of foliage or other beyond my view and the fishs')


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

whats a danio look like?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> whats a danio look like?











Giant Danio - _Danio aequipinnatus_









Zebra danios - _Brachydanio rerio_









Pearl danio - [/I]Brachydanio albolineatus_









Leopard Danio - _Brachydanio frankei_ (a morph of B. reiro)









Danio devario - Bengal danoi (albino version)

These are the commen ones, but there are several other species including:
*Danio pathirana
*Danio regina - Queen danio
*Brachydanio kerri - Kerr's danio
*Brachydanio nigrofasciatus - spotted danio_


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

you wouldnt have this problem with piranha









* Sorry in advance, please put obligatory flame postings below!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah, right Mike.

I have zebra danios living with my RBPs


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Innes said:


> yeah, right Mike.
> 
> I have zebra danios living with my RBPs


 I expect all RBP owned by you to be wussies....they take after their owners ya know!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

so yours are gay then?


----------

